# hedgie and kitty



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

If a hedgehog has mites, and is around other animals (cats) can they give them the mites? or do they just stay with hedghogs? Could humans get them also? :shock:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm pretty sure they can be passed on to other animals, but dont quote me on that, lol


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

well, how do you know if another one of your animals has it?


----------

